# Rocky Boots



## rwseay (Sep 13, 2007)

I bought my son a pair of Rocky Bear Claws 4 or 5 years age when his feet were growing 1 or 2 sizes per year.  Well, his feet stopped growing and since the Bears Claws were big he would only wear them when it was real cold with 2 or 3 pairs of socks.  The boots were only used 10-12 times and the soles started comming apart.  A friend was given a pair of Rocky boots that were 4 or 5 years old but had never been worn (Purchaser died) and the same thing happened.   Is this common with Rocky boots?

I sent Rocky an E-mail and they will not even acknowledge the E-mail.  Has anyone had similiar experience?


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Sep 13, 2007)

yep rocky boots are awful...i switched to LaCrosse and I love them.. They are lighter and last longer..


----------



## muddy_feet (Sep 13, 2007)

Mine came off....never will buy another pair.  Customer service is horrible.  I wear my Russell's 24/7.


----------



## Minner (Sep 13, 2007)

I've seen a number of reviews about Rocky boots very similar to your experiences over the last several years. It seems the quality of their boots has gone down hill since I bought my last pair in 1996. My uncle used to swear by them and he talked me into buying a pair. They didn't fit perfectly so I gave them to my Dad (come to think of it, he did have to have his resoled but since they were free, it was still a good deal for him). 

I bought another pair in 1996 and wore the heck out of them. They eventually just fell apart around 2001-2002 but that's after I had worn them alot (including a month of hiking/hunting the Rocky Mtns). They started leaking in 1999 but I sprayed them once with some type of spray I got at Wal-Mart and the were fine until they eventually wore out. I hunted a lot more back then than I do now and really put those boots through the wringer. 

But with all I've been reading about them over the past few years, I don't think I'd buy another pair. I may get a pair of Herman Survivors from Wal-Mart after reading some pretty good reviews on here about them. They are cheap enough to where it wouldn't be that big of an investment if they didn't work out.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Sep 13, 2007)

I had the same thing happen with a pair of Bear Claws, I only wore them maybe a half dozen times over a 2 year period. Called Rocky's customer no service and asked them about a gift certificate or some other compensation they basically blew me off. Needless to say I don't buy their junk anymore.


----------



## The Bell Man (Sep 13, 2007)

The same thing happened to my cornstalkers, hardly wore them at all and after a couple years the soles started flaking apart, I liked the boots though so I had them resoled and they've been fine ever since


----------



## Mike E Phillips (Sep 13, 2007)

It happen to my  boots also.I had them resoled .I have took rockey boots back so many times  to Bass Po they told me not to buy them anymore.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 14, 2007)

i would rather walk barefoot through broken glass than wear rocky boots through it. my rocky snake boots had a total of 2 hunts on them before they came apart with no help from rocky. it is a shame too, the ones i had in high school lasted forever!!!


----------



## whitworth (Sep 14, 2007)

*Good thing about the Internet*

Bought an insulated pair around 1996.  Got good wear from them.  Would have bought a new pair, but started seeing a problem others were having.  

Moved to a different boot, and greatly satisfied.  Got a rubber insulated boot for more cold weather hunting.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Sep 14, 2007)

I had the same thing happen with a pair of bear claws, but i had had them for 4 years and worn them a lot.  I bought another pair of rockies (different model) that were "air soles" and a twig blew out the air sole the first time I wore them.  Exchanged them for a different brand of rubber boots.  About a year later, i bought a pair of Rocky snake water proof snake boots.  The first time I had to cross a creek, they leaked.  No more Rockies for me!


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Sep 14, 2007)

After several pairs and years of bad service I dropped the Rocky’s and wear Lacrosse Alpha Burly’s


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Sep 14, 2007)

glad i read this!! i was ready for a new pair. i have a pair of rockys that ive wore for 5 years & they've been thru it all w/ no problems. i guess my next boots will be LaCrosses.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 14, 2007)

happened to my cornstalkers a couple of years back....very comfortable boots, but they will fall apart quickly.


----------



## BOHUNTER (Sep 16, 2007)

Bought Rocky Bear Claws back in 97, wore them soles out....Sent to Rocky For resoling and in that time Bought a NEW pair of Rocky Bear Claws and I will NEVER BUY ANY OTHER BOOT BUT ROCKY!

Ive hunted super cold MINUS weather in Illinois and Smoking Hot Florida swamps and I have never had a problem with heat or cold. Plus the soles are soft like jelly and climb clay hills without missing a beat. Really grips and dang fine Boot!

I guess I got 2 great pairs of boots!

Now for Louisiana Swamps.....Lacrosse Hip waders..dont go cheap StoneCreek stuff.....Fold up around your foot like a plastic bag..Lacrosse has SOLE!!! Platforms!

Steve


----------



## Hogtown (Sep 17, 2007)

Don't buy Rocky Boots.


----------



## cudaman440 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Rocky boots*

Would not wear Rocky boots even if free. JUNK!!!!!!


----------



## woody10 (Sep 20, 2007)

Ive heard the  rocky wellington boots hold up pretty good .. has anyone esle tried them?


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Sep 20, 2007)

add me to the list of Rocky haters.2 pair--one Cornstalkers and one Snow Stalkers--both fell apart.Will never buy another pair.


----------



## Darkhorse (Sep 26, 2007)

When I made my first trip out west I was sold on Rocky boots and since then have bought several pair. In 1996 I bought an expensive pair of Mountain Stalkers (Model?) and just used them a few times. The rest of the time they stayed in the closet being "saved" for western hunts.
Surprise!!! The soles began to deteriorate. Just falling apart. 
After several calls to the Rocky service line I quit on Rocky boots for good.
Now all I wear are Lacrosse.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Sep 26, 2007)

Rockys going to have to make some HUGE  turnaround to get there customers back! Ive had the same probs with the sole falling apart..


----------



## K80 (Sep 26, 2007)

I've worn nothing but Rocky's for the last 12 years.

My first pair was bear claws I wore those things slap out!!
Best money I've ever spent.   I've been sold on them every since then.  I've owned around 10 pairs of Rocky's and have never had a problem with them. I wore every pair out.

The main shoes I wear now are Rocky Wellingtons.

My ole man bought a pair of corn stalkers in the late 80's early 90's and only wore them during early gun season and 10+ years later they still looked brand new but the sole started coming a part on them so he sent them back to Rocky and they sent him a new pair.  He didn't call or anything just packed them up and sent them back and a little while later he got another pair in the mail.


----------



## jgyfarms (Sep 27, 2007)

bought a pair of "waterproof" Rocky snake boots.  First time in the water I had wet feet.  No help from Rocky customer service. 

Bought a pair of the mud dogs with the rubber bottom....leaked.  took them back to the store, exchanged them......leaked.

I'll hunt and work in flip flops before I buy another pair of Rocky boots!


----------



## jbdial1515 (Oct 1, 2007)

If you notice the pattern here, it was mainly the bearclaw/cornstalker series of boots that Rocky had problems with.  

There was a period of time many years ago where they had sole problems and did not realize it.  For several years, they were replacing all of the boots that were returned but I do not think they are doing this anymore since most of the problematic boots were manufactured during the late 90's and possibly early 2000's.


----------



## whitworth (Oct 7, 2007)

*Once upon a time*

back in the 90's had a good pair of Rocky's.

With all the negatives seen by others, moved on to a very satisfactory boot.  

I'm a repeat customer, unless things change.  

Thanks for the observations made a couple of years ago.


----------



## mello_collins (Oct 7, 2007)

Had two diff pair. Both had problems, either the sole or the insulation coming apart. Pure junk. Bought Irish Setters and have not looked back.


----------



## Bone Collector (Nov 11, 2007)

I guess I got lucky! I've got a pair of Rocky Wildcat boots with 500 gram Thinsulate insulation. I bought these boot for $60-$70 and have used them a lot for the past 9 years or so. They're still going strong and have not leaked yet.

BC


----------



## KKirk (Nov 12, 2007)

I got my bearclaws probably back in 92, they lasted until around 2003-2004.  They were the best boots I've ever had.  I was kinda upset that the soles started falling apart.  It was like that the soles were dry rotted.  But they lasted over a decade, maybe I could send them back to be re-soled.


----------



## dixie (Nov 12, 2007)

KKirk said:


> I got my bearclaws probably back in 92, they lasted until around 2003-2004.  They were the best boots I've ever had.  I was kinda upset that the soles started falling apart.  It was like that the soles were dry rotted.  But they lasted over a decade, maybe I could send them back to be re-soled.



Same here and I just bought a new pair, when a pair of boots last me over 10 years, I figure I got my monies worth out of them


----------



## BowFan (Nov 25, 2007)

My Bear claws were probably bought in the late 90s, hardly worn except on really cold days, maybe 5-10 days a year.  Some years probably weren't even worn.  Had always loved the warmth and comfort.   But this year someone started to leave a trail of black crud around the house.   And my boots felt like they had high and low parts of the heel, like there were rocks stuck in them.  Turned out to be my BearClaws.  Just disintegrating.  

Guess I'm not the only one...


----------



## doublebarrel (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a pair and do not know model but after about two years of normal wear not hard,the toes came loose at the top seams on both boots! Never again will i buy them! BB


----------



## merc123 (Dec 3, 2007)

My buddy bought some Bearclaws two years ago and the soles have started to come off his boots...


----------



## Chippewa Partners (Dec 4, 2007)

Danner Pronhorns.......uninsulated........


----------

